# Bakbakan Kali (Ilustrisimo) Workshop and Certification Program



## Black Grass (Feb 8, 2002)

Bakbakan International will be conducting workshop on each of the major aspects of Bakbakan Kali (Ilustrismo):
- Siniwali
- Solo Baston
- Tulisan -  Kali Ilustrismo knife fighting
- Espada y daga and dos manos

After it is possible to get certified and ranked under the different weapon categories as taught by Master Rey Galang. 

For more information goto : http://www.bakbakan.com/

I will post any new developments on the forum.

Vince
(aka Black Grass)


----------

